Ask HN: What are the resources for learning Python and web dev in 2019? - throwaway_msg
======
potta_coffee
MDN has really well written docs. They have a Django tutorial that is pretty
good. Prior to that they have html / css / Javascript tutorials, and together
it's a pretty comprehensive set of tutorials to get you started.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Server-
side/D...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Server-side/Django)

